
Ask HN: What's Facebook's Geogatedproject? - ceolin
From time to time, I start getting some random activity on my apps from a &quot;geogatedproject236@gmail.com&quot; email address. Checking their IP address, it always comes from a Facebook network.<p>Does anyone know what&#x27;s that?
======
dave84
You’re not the only one: [https://community.fintechtalk.co.uk/t/just-what-are-
facebook...](https://community.fintechtalk.co.uk/t/just-what-are-facebook-
upto/2264)

